# Snowboarding Bag/Backpack



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Burton Day Hiker that carries all my stuff pretty well. It also has strap to put your board in when not in use. Depending on what size you get you can also fit more things. Currently i have the 20L bag and i fit my jacket and some small stuff in there. Now for big stuff i just went ahead and got the Burton Gig bag. That thing fits everything and its padded which is great.


----------



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for your recommendation. I'm concerned by the reviews about flimsy material for the Day Hiker however.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a Dakine helipro to carry all my gear on the hill. Works great so far. The only complaint I have it that the straps are really long for some reason. But, that's not so much a problem as an aesthetic niggle I have with the bag.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Dakine has a lifetime warranty on anything. If you break a strap riding or whatever they either replace the part or the bag the whole time you own it.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I REALLY want the Salomon Quest 23 bag but I can't find it any where! Even the site that has it, you can't order it!  

Salomon Quest 23 Orange 11/12. Bags and backpacks Backpacks, Snowinn.com, buy, offers, ski


----------



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

Speaking of Dakine bags, does anyone happen to know places in Vancouver that stock the Heli Pro II?


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I also am looking for a good padded bag that can hold my snowboard, boots, helmet, and a jacket. I used an old ass burton bag but now my friend wants it back. How much does a bag that do all that cost usually?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Dakine Heli pro DLX.


----------



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

After a couple days of legwork, I still haven't found any retailers that have the pro 2. Thus, I've caved in and just ordered it online from ebags (linked from the Dakine website)

On a further note, does anyone have a recommendation for a specific model of hhydration reservoir?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I have one of the updated CamelBak reservoir and they are so much better than the old ones. I highly recommend them.

CamelBak® - Antidote Reservoir 100 oz


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

my line always tends to freeze when using camel packs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, make sure you blow the liquid back through the line into the camelbak after you're done taking a sip. Should prevent freezing.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I really like my KLIM hydration reservoir, its easier to clean than the camelbak ones.

Amazon.com: Klim Hydrapak Reservoir - Clear: Automotive

Second the Dakine products, ive had my heli for 10 years. Used it for school and snowboarding and mtn biking


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> my line always tends to freeze when using camel packs. Any suggestions?


CamelBak® - Thermal Control Kit



Tarzanman said:


> Yeah, make sure you blow the liquid back through the line into the camelbak after you're done taking a sip. Should prevent freezing.


This does work, but just remember that if you blow too much that you will end up with air in your bladder which will then allow the water to 'slosh' around int he pack which is annoying.



Riley212 said:


> I really like my KLIM hydration reservoir, its easier to clean than the camelbak ones.
> 
> Amazon.com: Klim Hydrapak Reservoir - Clear: Automotive
> 
> Second the Dakine products, ive had my heli for 10 years. Used it for school and snowboarding and mtn biking


I have never used a KLIM pack, so what makes it easier to clean than camelbaks?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If you do any backcountry mixed in with your resort riding I would seriously consider the Black Diamond Bandit pack with Avalung.


----------



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

There seem to be multiple complaints about leakage from the quarter-turn cap, thoughts?


----------

